# Launching Vape King Branch Parkwood!



## Gizmo (12/1/15)

We are very proud to announce our second official branch! Vape King Parkwood will be launching tomorrow at 9:00AM

Map Location - https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...1s0x1e950c88c90c9b51:0x73ab56c075879386?hl=en

Parkwood has the full range of Vape King products, its located near The Parks, Rosebank, Craighall, Dunkeld, Hyde Park, Killarney, Melville etc.

Vape King Parkwood also has the same loyalty points program for our dedicated customers. Come on through!

Opening Specials Include ( one day only )


TopQ E-Liquid 10ML @ R45
Osiris Dual Kits @ 550

iSticks @ 600

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Ollie (12/1/15)

Awesome guys... Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Awesome! Best of luck! 

You guys stocking TopQ juices again?


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

Great going @Gizmo
Wishing you all the best with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! Best of luck!
> 
> You guys stocking TopQ juices again?



Not really  It is excess stock Warrens brother had from when we were supplying some of the shops in Klerksdorp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

